# jack plate ?'s



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

So, I'm building my own jackplate...why? because I can do it cheaper than I can buy one...

So a few questions....

1) Is there a preference to using aluminum angle vs. channel? or a reason one should?

2) I have a piece of 1/2 6061 plate for my motor plate...I'm thinking that should be stout enough...any arguments against it?

Thanks folks!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Firecat built Built one and then did not like it ...

PM Him he may be willing to sell it ...

Dave


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

The only benefit to using angle is you can adjust set back. The first jack plate I ever built was two pieces of channel and a plate like your thinking.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1269981234


----------

